# Shark fin antenna from Verano



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Just get an aftermarket shark fin. You can get it from supporting vendor here.
Visual Garage Big Base Shark Fin for New 2010+ GM [01VG-BBGM] - $81.00 : Insane Speed Motorsports, When Fast Is Just Not Enough

You can wait for group buy or you could take the cheap route that I did and just remove the ginormous black.... and plug up the hole. If you don't use radio or xm of course, although radio comes in fine for me without it.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Just get an aftermarket shark fin. You can get it from supporting vendor here.
> Visual Garage Big Base Shark Fin for New 2010+ GM [01VG-BBGM] - $81.00 : Insane Speed Motorsports, When Fast Is Just Not Enough
> 
> You can wait for group buy or you could take the cheap route that I did and just remove the ginormous black.... and plug up the hole. If you don't use radio or xm of course, although radio comes in fine for me without it.


Get the visual shark fin, but do not wait for a group buy. It's been a month since I've paid, nearly 3 months since they started the group buy, and still no shark fin


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

I was also wondering the same thing. Can anyone answer the question?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's not compatible. The antenna cable on the Cruze doesn't appear to be used on any other North American GM Vehicle. I researched this before going with the Visual Garage fin.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

My guess is no, and I am 90% certain on this, based on 4 minutes of Google searching.

The aftermarket shark fin antennas we can find for the Cruzen utilize our stock antenna screw hole and literally bolt on. Since the Verano comes stock with it, it actually appear so be hardwired. Or, if not hardwired, has some other way of connecting.

Again, I could be wring, and if anyone has an absolute answer please feel free to chime in and help these people, but form what I'm finding by looking up Verano antennas, they will not work on a Cruze.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

As long as it will fit over the wide base on the Cruze, there should be no problem with using it on Cruze/Verano. You will just need to go to buy a new piece of double sided tape from visual garage so that you can mount it on another car. When you remove it from the Verano, you will destroy the tape and it will not hold it down on the Cruze. The tape is only @ $8.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If I remember correctly the Verano's shark fin is the antenna base as well. It's a single unit that plugs into a somewhat standard GM antenna cable that runs above the roof liner. The Cruze's antenna base and cable appear to be unique across GM's entire product line.


----------

